# create custom install iso/release (LONG)



## grigorovl (Sep 26, 2011)

There are a lot of posts on this and I have done a lot of reading, so I am not posting out of the blue . My questions are specific to FreeBSD. 9.0+ (as pc-sysinstall simplifies a lot of things). I read release(7) a couple of times, but either I am missing it, or it's not there. I am trying to do the following:

*PART 1*

*Include certain packages to be installed along with the system automatically* (i.e. not using sysinstall to select each one).
I believe this can be done with some sort of installation script to avoid sysinstall completely, but can you clarify how it can be done?
Using .PBI or .tbz pkg is explained in pc-sysinstall, but the next are not

*Use ports instead of packages automatically for those which can't resolve dependencies.* I have had a problem in the past where adding a package will fail, because some of the deps are not in packages (at least not the required version). Is there a way to deal with that?

*Add custom programs in the installed system automatically that are not in packages or ports and are installed by source or are just scripts.* Basically these are precompiled binaries from source and shell/python scrips which when copied to the installed system can be run without any compilation.

*PART 2*
Since 9.0 install disk has the option of using a livefs, this part should be much easier to implement than in previous versions.

*Bundle all the items in PART 1 and boot a live iso (CD/DVD/USB) and be able to access and use all of the said programs.* GhostBSD has done something similar, where they put Gnome as part of a livecd from where you can run the installer scripts. Can you clarify how I can incorporate X and a WM (anything really, Gnome, XFCE, Fluxbox, etc.) which will boot and have access to the bundle software?

If it is too complex to integrate all the bundled items from PART 1 in the livecd, *is there an option to run a live graphical interface and then run some sort of installer scripts which then will install FreeBSD and copy over the bundled software? (pc-sysinstall extract installMode?)* How would you go about that?

*PART 3*
If PART 2 is too complex to execute, this is a backup option. Basically it takes away the live graphical cd and makes it a plain installer (similar to PC-BSD, no live cd, but there is an installer other than sysinstaller).

*How can I bundle all the software from PART 1 and automate the installer with minimal user input?* Perhaps withpc-sysinstall, but the question on ports and custom compiled binaries and scripts remain. Are they just copied over? If so, how?

A lot of the threads I have read just blindly link man pages or other posts, but I found no clear answers on these particular issues I am facing. If there is a useful manpage or thread directly related, please share it and I will go through it. Any help would be appreciated and this is not a deadline thing, but rather a personal project with open ends.


----------



## girigr (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi,

I also have similar issues. I am trying to build a custom DVD of 8.2. I donâ€™t want to use the sysinstall. Instead of that I want to run my own script to configure the system. I want to bypass the sysinstall and run my own script to do the same. My doubt is where I will mention my script path, where I have to mention that?

I tried to modify the /boot/loader.conf file. But this is looking only the files system in the mfsroot.gz. Now my loader.conf file is like


```
mfsroot_load="YES"
mfsroot_type="mfs_root"
mfsroot_name="/boot/mfsroot"
init_path="/sbin/init" 
init_script="/scripts/installer"
init_shell="/bin/sh"
```

My script files are not in the mfsroot. This is in the /scripts folder in the iso image. I am getting an error 
	
	



```
can't open /scripts/installer, no such file or directory
```

I think this is only looking in the mfsroot. How can I change that and run a script?

Thanks in advance.


----------

